# Is a flat black paint job possible?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Like the title says, Ive never seen one, but my dad always talks about how he used to paint the hoods on his old muscle cars flat black so that it wouldnt glare in your eyes when the sun was out. Ive never seen a whole car done it it, but i wish mine was. it doesnt reflect light, so you know that muddah would be stealty.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

It would look like it needed a wax.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you have to remember that the cars back then were very boxy and square so light might have reflected.. i think a car would kind of look ghetto in flat colors, there are some exceptions to that... i dont think one of our cars would look good, but im am curious in how it would turn out...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out SCC's project S13 for an idea of what a flat black car looks like. It looks pretty damn awesome on a good racecar.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah and project mini cooper flat black makes it look mean as hell


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i like the way that S13 looks, veeeeery wickid....hmm, im kinda wishing i had an older car, or one that was beat up so i could try that paint job in a can, lol. but im happy with my new red paint


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

there is a type of paint that you can use that will look nice. it's the paint the military uses my neighbors friend has a paint job like it on his truck i think it's called military jet black.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, SCCs flat black cars rock.... the S13 is hot!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

heeeeeeeey, military jet paint......I like the idea of that. Plus all that military stuff is always on the market as surplus. The more and more I think about it, the more I want to start sanding my ride down. But the only flat black paint I have ever seen was in a spray can in the model paint section. Im gonna start lookin for that military stuff, when I get a new car, that'll be the color.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just get 15 cans of Krylon Satin Black and have at it.Scuff the car first with a scotchbrite pad and you're ready to go!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22748 my very own personal FLAT BLACK honduh killa(well it's painted now)

Ben


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

hey crazy4myb14, how much did your paint job cost?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

duuuuuude! I love it. What it look like at night?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

the prime job was about 40 bucks. the regular paint job cost 5 bills. it looked stealthy as hell at night.

here she is now painted http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=48660

Ben


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

awww, i liked the flat black, but that new paint is pretty damn sweet, it reminds me of the new 350z. oh, just out of curiosity, what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

infiniti fx45 liquid copper pearl. so u goin flat black yet?


Ben


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i thought that paint looked familiar. There is a guy at school with a CBR600 painted a similar color, it may be the same, but I cant remember exactly what he said it was. Looks good on it too. What about the black paint, what kind was it?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You could do a flat black paintjob cheap if you just shot flat black enamel. You caould also see if anyone sells a dull clear coat that you could seal a flat black basecoat with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

I have a 95 sentra gxe which was flat black when i purchased it. most of the car has good factory paint on it. I think it was spray painted. I had to scrub paint off of the windows and clean it out of the locks. a buddy of mine spray painted the hood with cheap ass gloss black. I am continuing on the body with cheap ass gloss black if anyone has any tips on this let me know. I will get pics of the car soon goin to paint now.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Rustoleum "PROFESSIONAL" Buy it in the Gallon size. Mix 1 quart Acetone to 1 Gallon paint. Sprays out of both Cheap and High end Guns. Looks DAMN good if the prep was done properly. Good chip resistance, and if kept clean will look good for 2-3 years. This stuff comes in all sorts of colors and can be tinted or custom mixed. Painted my car and several others with it in the past few years.

This is the Gloss Black









****It may be cheap but its still a HELLUVA lot better than Peaches***


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

my B13 is flat black right now.. and soon will be getting a fresh coat of flat blackness after I get my body work done here are some pictures... it looks shiney in the pics.. but trust me it isnt. in person.. I love it


----------



## LegalJDM (Jun 3, 2008)

i just bought some flat black spray paint and sprayed my jeep,looks great
next im tinting


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

It is possible, it is more expensive than a gloss paint job, but it is definitly possible. I painted the hood of my 200sx flat black.. it is pretty sweet. My friend had an old dodge daytona that was all flat black and it was awesome. I would love to see a nissan that was all flat black!


----------

